# question about posting weekend timeshare



## zowner (Feb 28, 2010)

I noticed that the search has an option to search for weekend timeshares, but I can't figure out how to post my fri, sat, sun timeshare in marketplace.

Does anyone know how to do this kind of posting?

Any help is much appreciated.  I was successfull in renting out my first weekend listing it as a week, so I am a big TUG fan at this point.


----------

